# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Βάσεις για λυχνίες και τσοκ

## damigiopal

Μήπως ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ βάσεις ( για την 813 ,811 6v6gt) για λυχνίες και τσοκ (2,5mH/500mA & 2.5mH/1A). Μπορώ να φτιάξω τα τσοκ μόνος μου; Είναι τραγικό να έχει τις λυχνίες και να σου λοίπουν οι βάσεις για να κατασκευάσεις αυτό που θες. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tzitzikas

οντως τα τσοκ αυτα ειναι δυσευρετα ιδιως για ρευματα πανω απο 500mA. εχει κανεις κατασκευαστικη γνωση πως μπορουμε να τυλιξουμε τσοκ μονοι μας??
βασεις μπορεις να βρεις στον 741 στη Θεσσαλονικη. στελνει και με αντικαταβολη απο οσο ξερω. βεβαια εχει τσιμπιμενες τιμες.και τσοκ εχει μεχρι 500mA αλλα οπως τα εχω δει πιστευω στα 250mA θα παρουν φωτια. εχω χρησιμοποιησει 1 τετοιο αλλα για το οδηγο μιας 807 και 1 για την ανοδο μιας ef-89 που τραβαει 10 mA. αν το βαλεις στην 813 θα αρπαξει. για την ανοδο της 813 εχω ενα θηριο τσοκ που οντως ειναι 1 Α πραγματικα.

----------


## damigiopal

Έχεις κάποια σελίδα στο ίντερνετ για το 741, τσιμπημένες και αν είναι δε μπορύμε να βρούμε κάπου αλλού άμεσα. Πάντως για τα τσοκ είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα... που δε βρίσκουμε

----------


## phoenix_2007

Εκτός από τον Μανιάτη στη Θεσσαλονική, έχει τσοκ μέχρι 2,5mH/2A επί κεραμικού υλικού και γενικά υλικά RF, ο Ανδρέας555 (τηλ 2104966886). Είναι λίγο ακριβός αλλά δυστυχώς αυτός και ο Μανιάτης είναι οι μόνοι που φέρνουν υλικά RF και τα οποία είναι καινούργια.
Σε ό,τι αφορά την ερώτηση του τζιτζικα, έχω ψάξει πολύ για να βρώ το πως τυλίγονται αυτά τα τσοκ, αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεί άκρη κανείς γιατί το τύλιγμα είναι ειδικό (pie wound).

----------


## damigiopal

Ευχαιστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Θα τα πούμε μόλις τα βρω. Πάντως θα προσπαθήσω να βρω πως φτιάχνονται αυτά τα τσοκ, δεν είναι δυνατό να μη μπορούμε να τα βρούμε.

----------


## ReFas

Για τα τσοκακια ειχαμε πει και καπου αλλου...δεν μπορεις να κανεις ακριβως τα ιδια μπορεις να τυλιξεις σαν πηνια ομως.
Απλα θα δουλευει σε πιο μικρο ευρος συχνοτητων, ενω τα αλλα τα κοματιαστα εχουν μεγαλυτερο ευρος.

Βαγελλη -evbellis- μιας και εισαι χημικος, που μπορουμε να βρουμε δοκιμαστικους σωληνες?
Λογικα ειναι απο γυαλι?? 
Ειναι πολυ καλη φορμα για να τυλιγεις πηνια.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Βαγελλη -evbellis- μιας και εισαι χημικος, που μπορουμε να βρουμε δοκιμαστικους σωληνες?
> Λογικα ειναι απο γυαλι?? 
> Ειναι πολυ καλη φορμα για να τυλιγεις πηνια.



Από γυαλί είναι Νίκο και σε διάφορες διαμέτρους. Όταν συναντηθούμε να σου φέρω. Σιγά μην τρέχεις τώρα να αγοράσεις από τα χημικά δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Για τα τσοκακια ειχαμε πει και καπου αλλου...δεν μπορεις να κανεις ακριβως τα ιδια μπορεις να τυλιξεις σαν πηνια ομως.
> Απλα θα δουλευει σε πιο μικρο ευρος συχνοτητων, ενω τα αλλα τα κοματιαστα εχουν μεγαλυτερο ευρος.



Η συζήτηση για τα RFC, Νίκο έχει γίνει ύστερα από δική μου ερώτηση και είναι εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3997

----------


## radioamateur

Ριξτε μια ματιά και εδώ ίσως βρείτε κάποια χρήσιμα εξαρτήματα rf για τις κατασκευές σας αλλά και ως μέτρο σύγκρισης τιμών.

----------


## badsak

Υπαρχουν καποια υλικα προς ποληση. Καινουρια και μεταχειρισμενα.
Σε λιγες μερες θα ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το ΘΗΡΙΟ που δουλευω στα μεσαια.
(collins vfo el84 el34 el519  driver)  (8x813 linear)  (6x811 modulator)
Sakis 
A-67 


Τα μεσαια δεν πεθαινουν ποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## itta-vitta

Με τι κεραία δουλεύεις αυτό το μηχάνημα;

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Υπαρχουν καποια υλικα προς ποληση. Καινουρια και μεταχειρισμενα.
> Σε λιγες μερες θα ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το ΘΗΡΙΟ που δουλευω στα μεσαια.
> (collins vfo el84 el34 el519  driver)  (8x813 linear)  (6x811 modulator)
> Sakis 
> A-67 
> 
> 
> Τα μεσαια δεν πεθαινουν ποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!



Καλά φίλε μου με τέτοιο μηχάνημα μας στέλνεις αδιάβαστους  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Πόσο αποδίδει, 4kW?????

----------


## badsak

Με μονοπολο εκπεμπω.
Το ποσα βγαζει ο θεος το ξερει.
Αν το φωρτωσω τερμα 5,2kv Ac Περιπου 7300 dc τραβαει περιπου 1,6 αμπερ στην ανοδο.
το δοκιμαστικο αναβει απο 1,5 μετρο μακρια.
Πρεπει να βρω καποιον τροπο να το μετρησω.
Θα το Φωτογραφησω σημερα και το βραδυ θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μερικες 
φωτο.

Στην περιοχη μου υπαρχουν πολλα και μεγαλα μηχανηματα.
ΣΑΚΗΣ

----------


## tzitzikas

badsak:
""(collins vfo el84 el34 el519  driver)  (8x813 linear)  (6x811 modulator) 
Αν το φωρτωσω τερμα 5,2kv Ac Περιπου 7300 dc τραβαει περιπου 1,6 αμπερ στην ανοδο. ...""


οι 813 φιλε μου δεν σηκωνουν πανω απο 2,5kv dc. τοσο τις δινει ο κατασκευαστης για plate modulated ampifier σε ταξη c.
με 7300 dc θα τις επαιρνες στο χερι με το που σηκωνες τον διακοπτη......

----------


## badsak

Λοιπον Δουλευω Ρωσικες τυπου 813  Gk-71.Αν δεις την φωτο θα καταλαβεις την διαφορα.Τα 5,2 κιλοβολτ τα σηκωνο
αδιαμορφωτα.αν βαλω διαμορφωση θα σηκωθουν να φυγουν.
[img]
Πως ανεβαινουν οι φωτο?

----------


## badsak

και μια φωτο απο το μηχανακι
[img][/img]

----------


## itta-vitta

Φίλε Μπάντ-σακ, τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι τα 5,2κν τα σηκώνεις αδιαμόρφωτα; Δηλαδή όταν βάζεις διαμόρφωση τι γίνονται τα κν; Όσο για την ισχύ σου αν δεν βάλεις κάθοδο 50 ή 75 Ω άναλογα με την κεραία, δεν θα μπορέσεις να τη μετρήσεις διότι για τη σύνδεση της γέφυρας στασίμων - βαττομέτρου απαιτείται τέτοιου είδους καλώδιο. Και μόνο με γέφυρα μπερντ με τα είδικά προμπς για μεγάλη ισχύ. Με διάταξη τύπου Γ δεν μπορείς να έχεις καλή προσαρμογή ώστε να εκπέμψεις την ισχύ που βγάζει το μηχάνημά σου. Δοκίμασες ποτέ στην έξοδο διάταξη Π και κάθοδο θωρακισμένο καλώδιο; Όσο για τον θεωρητικό υπολογισμό της ισχύος αυτή υπολογίζεται ως εξής : Τάση ανόδου υπό φορτίο σε βολτ Χ ρεύμα ανόδου κατά το συντονισμό σε Α Χ ένα συντελεστη απόδοσης που κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 0.6 - 0.7 για τις ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές. Αυτά, με άριστη προσαρμογή κεραίας - πομπού. Και κάτι ακόμη που έχω απορία. Τι ήταν αυτό που σ' έκανε να κατασκευάσεις ένα μηχάνημα με 8Χ813 και όχι πχ ένα με 2Χ4-1000 ή 2Χ3-1000Ζ;

----------


## itta-vitta

Από υλικά τι πουλάς;

----------


## badsak

Την ταση του μετασχηματηστη την εχω δωσει τερμα καμια δυο φορες για λιγα δευτερολεπτα χωρις διαμορφωση. Σε
καποια συνομηλια που καναμε.αλλα δεν το επιχειρησα ξανα γιατι με το παραμικρο οι λαμπες σπινθυριζουν.
μεχρι τα 3 μετασχηματιστου παιζει πολυ σταθερα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Όταν λες μέχρι τα τρία εννοείς τρία κν;

----------


## badsak

Ακριβος.
Πως μπορω να εμφανισω την φωτο οχι με μορφη dOWNLOAD?
Να ανεβασω μερικες λεπτομερειες.

----------


## itta-vitta

Όπως είπε και ο φίλος ο Τζίτζικας, δεν σηκώνουν οι 813 τόσα βόλτ. Το γεγονός ότι κάποια λυχνία είναι ρώσσικη ή αμερικάνικη κλπ δεν έχει να κάνει με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της λυχνίας, αλλά με την ποιότητα κατασκευής και την αντοχή της λυχνίας.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο Ελ Πάσο είναι αυτός που έβγαινε και παλιά (περίπου το 1980);

----------


## itta-vitta

Για το ανέβασμα των φωτο που ρωτάς, δεν ξέρω να σου πω.

----------


## badsak

Αν προσεξεις την φωτο που εχω για  συγκριση. θα δεις πως η ρωσικη εχει 2 ποντους μεγαλυτερη ανοδο.
Ταση σηκωνουν Απλα αν ξεπαρασεις τα ορια αρχιζουν και σπυνθυριζουν.
Οι Τασεις που δινουν οι κατασκευαστες ειναι για σηνεχη λειτουργια.
Για ενα στιγμιαιο σε μια συνομιλια δεν παθαινουν τιποτα.
Μετα ειπα πως ειναι τυπου 813 οχι 813.
Εχουν διαφορες . Η GK--71 δουλευει με20 βολτ νημα και εχει πολυ μεγαλητερη αντοχη σε ρευμα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πόσα αμπερ τραβάει στο νήμα;

----------


## badsak

Ναι ο λακης ο ελ πασο  ειναι ο ιδιος.
Ρε παιδια μην επιμενετε για τις τασεις.
ειναι δοκιμασμενα πραγματα.ακουστε ΑΜ κανα βραδυ να δειτε τι γινεται.
Παλια λιγοι ειχαν μετασχοιματιστες μεγαλους και αμπερατους και καινουριες 813. τοτε οποιος ειχε μια
813 η μια 4-400 ηταν αρχηγος.
Ασε που ρωσικες δεν δουλευε κανεις.
Τωρα τις μαθαμε αυτες.
Ακουστε ΑΜ απο 1600-1800ΚΗΖ να ακουσετε τι δουλευουν και τι γινεται. Παρτυ καθε βραδυ.
Οσο γιατι δεν εβαλα 4-1000 η καμια αλλη λυχνια ειναι θεμα τιμης.
Αυτες οι ρωσικες ειναι φθηνες και πολυ ανθεκτικες.

----------


## atatas

Φίλε badsak με συγχωρείς αλλά το μηχανάκι σου δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου. Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά δεν νομίζω να βγαίνει τουλάχιστον όπως θα έπρεπε.

----------


## badsak

3-4 Αμπερ.
κατσε να ωαλω και καμια αλλη φωτο

----------


## itta-vitta

Σίγουρα ο καθένας κανει αυτό που νομίζει ότι είναι σωστό. Αν θέλεις δώσε τα τεχνικά στοιχεία της και το διάγραμμα της βάσεως. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να είσαι παλιός.  Πόσο κοστίζει μια τέτοια λυχνία, όταν λες ότι είναι φτηνές;

----------


## badsak

Γιατι Φιλε Αλεκο? τι δεν σου αρεσε?
[img][/img]

----------


## badsak

Εγω ξερω οτι παιζει πολυ καλα.
Τοσο καιρο δεν εχει το παραμικρο προβλημα (καντραρισμα θορυβοι παρεμβολες)
Εχει τελεια διαμορφωση (για μεσαια) και στις συνομιλειες που κανουμε βλεπω στα κοντρολ οτι Στην Κρητη 
παιζω με διπλασιο σημα απο μερικους Αθηναιους και πελοπονησιους.
Και για να μην ξεφευγουμε Ειναι ερασιτεχνικο μηχανημα.
Μεχρι και τους μετασχηματιστες τροφοδοσιας και διαμορφοσεως του κατασκευασα εγω.
Αυτη ειναι η χαρα του ερασιτεχνισμου.
Οσο για την κεραια (εξοδο) τυπου Π ειχα δοκιμασει και παλαιοτερα και με το απλο μονοπολο
Παιζει πολυ καλυτερα (συμφωνα με κοντρολ απο αλλους ερασιτεχνες).

----------


## radioamateur

Ερασιτέχνη Α-67 πολύ εντυπωσιακό το μηχάνημα σου.Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τη φωτογραφία της λάμπας που ανάβει από το 1,5m το χαρακτηριστικό σου θα το καταγράψει η ιστορία!!!

----------


## 807

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ και εγω οτι ειναι πολυ εντυπωσιακη κατασκευη.βγαζει ισχυ και αυτο και μονο μετραει,και σαν κατασκευη ειναι πολυ ο.κ

----------


## frogman

Παιδιά εγώ έχω μια pl504 της philips και θέλω να την τροφοδοτήσω μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε πια pin θα βάλω την τροφοδοσία  :Question:

----------


## badsak

1+2=οδηγα 3+8=καθοδος 6+7=σκρεεν 9=δεν χρησιμευει καπελακι=ανοδος  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Και το τι και που θα συνδεσεις εξαρταται απο το τι θελεις να κανεις.

----------


## frogman

Μόνο να ανάψει θέλω, αλλά άνοδος και κάθοδος στην λυχνία δεν γνωρίζω που είναι.

----------


## tzitzikas

badsak μια ερωτηση μονο. την καρδερινα διπλα απο τα 813ρια δεν την σκεφτηκες?θα της πεσουν τα πουπουλα σε κανα χρονο.

δυνατο φαινεται το μηχανακι σου αν και ειναι χυμα στο κυμα απο πλευρας στησιματος. εχω τις εξης αποριες:


1) ο διαμορφωτης και ο μετασχηματιστής υψηλής πού βρίσκονατι? δεν φαινονται στις φωτο. βλεπω ενα μετασχηματιστη
δίπλα απο την οδηγηση με τις 4 807 αλλα αποκλειεται να ειναι ο υψηλης λόγω μεγέθους.μήπως είναι στο κάτω κουτι??
(εναν μετασχηματιστη στα 2,5 kv max/1 Ampere που χρησιμοποιουμε στο σταθμο εχει διπλασιο τουλαχιστο μεγεθος απο αυτον. και ο διαμορφωτης ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερος.)
εχεις φωτογραφίες τους?

2)πανω δεξια που φενεται μια κουλουρα είναι το τσοκ  ανόδου  των 813??
μεταβλητό εξόδου δεν έχει το μηχανάκι?

3)το μεταβλητό πανω αριστερά τι είναι??

4) το κόκκινο κουτί είναι ο ταλαντωτής??


σημειωνω εδω οτι αν φταναν να σπηνθιριζαν οι λυχνιες λογω τάσης πιστευω θα τις επαιρνες στο χερι.
2 φορες μου σπηνθηρισαν 2 811 στα 1400 βολτ και βραχυκυκλωσαν αμεσως εσωτερικα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αφού το μηχάνημα βγάζει ισχύ και ακούγεται μακρυά, δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο.
Φίλε Μπαντ-σακ, μπορείς να μου πεις που μπορώ να βρώ τέτοιες λυχνίες και πόσο κοστίζει η μία;

----------


## kostas30

1) ο διαμορφωτης και ο μετασχηματιστής υψηλής πού βρίσκονατι? δεν φαινονται στις φωτο. βλεπω ενα μετασχηματιστη
δίπλα απο την οδηγηση με τις 4 807 αλλα αποκλειεται να ειναι ο υψηλης λόγω μεγέθους.μήπως είναι στο κάτω κουτι??
(εναν μετασχηματιστη στα 2,5 kv max/1 Ampere που χρησιμοποιουμε στο σταθμο εχει διπλασιο τουλαχιστο μεγεθος απο αυτον. και ο διαμορφωτης ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερος.)
εχεις φωτογραφίες τους?

2)πανω δεξια που φενεται μια κουλουρα είναι το τσοκ  ανόδου  των 813??
μεταβλητό εξόδου δεν έχει το μηχανάκι?

3)το μεταβλητό πανω αριστερά τι είναι??

4) το κόκκινο κουτί είναι ο ταλαντωτής??


φιλε τζιτζικα   ολα  υπαρχουν  αυτη οπως λες κουλουρα   ειναι το πιο σωστο τσοκ  ανοδου απο ολα αυτα του εμποριου.

ο μεταβλητός πανω αριστερά ειναι ο με/τος  κενου  της εξοδου

 ο μετασχηματιστής υψηλής ειναι κατω  μπαμ κανει   :Shocked:  

ο διαμορφωτης ειναι διπλα στον τελικο    θα προτιμουσα να ειναι μεσα σε λαδι  :Wink:  

δεν ειναι οδηγηση με τις 4 807 αλλα τελικος  με 6χ811


απλα πραγματα  και σωστα   εκτος απο την ταση ανοδου   τα 5,2 κιλοβολτ  ειναι καπως πολλα αλλλα  αντεχουν  αδιαμορφωτες   για λιγο.

----------


## kostas30

:Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα Κώστα

Ερώτηση κρίσεως..... Το Chok της ανοδου των 813 γιατί το έβαψες μπλέ???????


Επίσης παλιότερα είχα στείλει ένα pm σχετικά με.......Δεν απάντησες γιατί δεν ξέρεις αποτέλεσμα ή .......


Γιώργος...

----------


## RFΧpert

ΟΚ καλο (  :Question:  ) το μηχανημα   :Question:  του φιλου αλλα ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΤΑ
ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΑ!!! 
http://www.harrikujala.tk/ 
http://www.harriku.com/larissa.htm 

Για αυτο αγαπαω την Ελλαδα μας...   :Laughing:

----------


## phoenix_2007

Φίλε Τζίτζικα, να σου πω ότι το τσοκ ανόδου δεν είναι η κουλούρα λευκού (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) καλωδίου που βλέπεις πάνω δεξιά από τις 8x813 της εξόδου. Το τσοκ ανόδου βρίσκεται πάνω ακριβώς από τις λυχνίες 813 και είναι τυλιγμένο πάνω σε πράσινο (αν φαίνεται σωστά) τούμπο και αποτελείται από 6 πηνία με διαφορετικές σπείρες το καθένα στη σειρά. Μία μικρογραφία το τσοκ αυτού με τρία μόνο πηνία έχω και εγώ στη δική μου κατασκευή (Πομπός ΑΜ και SW), μπορείς να το δεις από κοντινή άποψη στις φωτογραφίες του δικού μου μηχανήματος που έχω ανεβάσει στο "παρουσίαση κατασκευών". Αυτό το τσοκ δεν είναι με "σαλίγκαρους" δηλ pie wound αλλά με πηνία μιας στρώσεως εν σειρά.

----------


## badsak

Λοιπον παιδια ελειπα απο χθες το απογευμα στην θεσ/νικη
Βλεπω σας ανοιξε η ορεξη για τα μεσαια.
η πρασινη κουλουρα πισω ειναι μακαρονι για κατασκευη μετασχηματιστων και διαμορφωτον.
το κοκκινο κουτι (ξυλινο) ειναι η οδηγηση με τον ταλαντωτη.
Ο διαμορφωτης φαινεται στην φωτο εχει 240χ200 πυρηνα με 12 ποντους πλατος.
ζηγυζει 42 κιλα. ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι κατω στο ασπρο (ξυλινο κουτι) για ευνοητους λογους.
Εχει πυρηνα 300χ300 και ζηγυζει 64 κιλα. 
Φιλε τζιτζικα Η καρδερινα ειναι ο Σωτηρης το αγαπημενο της μερος(την αφηνω ελευθερη εκει μεσα)
ειναι το πρασινο τσοκ ανοδου. Οταν λειτουργει το μηχανημα την παιρνω απο εκει αλιως μπορει να γινει και πανκ.
Και οπως ειπα η λυχνιες ειναι τυπου 813 οχι καθαροαιμες και πιστεψε με αντεχουν πολλα.
Οσο για το χυμα Ασχολουμαι μονο 2 χρονια με τα μεσαια.αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μηχανημα σε χαμηλες 
συχνοτητες που εκανα και αν ξεκινουσα τωρα μια κατασκευη απο την αρχη χωρις βιασηνη
θα γινοταν πολυ καλυτερη.
Φιλε ητα βητα τις λυχνιες τις φεραμε απο το εξωτερικο εγω και ενας φιλος (οπως και πολλα αλλα υλικα)
και κοστιζουν περιπου 40Ε.
φιλε 807 πρεπει να τα εχουμε πει απο τον αερα.
Σιγουρα τα εχεις πει με τον πασχαλη τον ΣΤΟΥΝΤΙΟ 76.
Ειναι το δευτερο μηχανημα που εχω φτιαξει.
Φιλε frogman αν θελεις απλως να αναψει συνδεσε μονο 6,3 βολτ στα ποδαρακια 4και5.
Και μια λεπτομερεια απο το τροφοδοτικο στην παρακατω φωτογραφια.
Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βγαλω καλυτερες φωτο γιατι πρεπει να τα ξυλωσω ολα για να το βγαλω εξω.
  [img][/img]

----------


## tzitzikas

badsak μια ερωτηση: στα διοδάκια του τροφοδοτικου υψηλης γιατι δεν εχεις παραλληλα πυκνωτες και αντιστάσεις για να εξαλείφουν τα μεταβατικα στο ανοιγμα-κλεισιμο??? δεν καιγονται??

----------


## badsak

Να σου πω φιλε τζιτζικα μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει καει και τιποτα.
τα δυοδακια εναι μεγαλουτσικα στα 6 αμπερ.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε RFXpert αν δεν κανω λαθος τις εχω δει τις κεραιες σου.πρεπει να μενεις λιγο πριν μπεις στην μητροπολη της καρδιτσας αριστερα...ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## tzitzikas

FMTRIKALA: ""φιλε RFXpert αν δεν κανω λαθος τις εχω δει τις κεραιες σου.πρεπει να μενεις λιγο πριν μπεις στην μητροπολη της καρδιτσας αριστερα...ετσι δεν ειναι?"" 
-------------> φιλε FMTRIKALA στεγνα τον εδωσες χωρις κουκουλα.

http://www.harrikujala.tk/ 
http://www.harriku.com/larissa.htm 

οντως απιστευτα μηχανακια. ιδιως το 
RADIO PARIZIONOS
 Larissa   -   5 kW
εχει πολυ ομορφες κατασκευες. με πλεξι-glass και δεν συμαζευεται.

----------


## babisko

> φιλε RFXpert αν δεν κανω λαθος τις εχω δει τις κεραιες σου.πρεπει να μενεις λιγο πριν μπεις στην μητροπολη της καρδιτσας αριστερα...ετσι δεν ειναι?



Φίλε FMTRIKALA, σου ξέφυγε κάτι σημαντικό: Η πλήρης διεύθυνση (οδός, αριθμός, ΤΚ)

----------


## atatas

Αγαπητέ Badsak, στο μηχάνημά σου φαίνεται ότι έχει πέσει πολυ δουλειά και μπράβο σου γι' αυτό. Και πάλι μπράβο σου γιατί βγαίνει πολυ καλά απ' ότι κατάλαβα. Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι τέτοια μηχανήματα δεν αποδίδουν γιατί χρειάζονται σωστή κεραία και σωστό συντονισμό. Τι να κάνουμε δεν μπορούμε να αμφισβητήσουμε τα βιβλία. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι είπες ότι είναι το πρώτο σου μηχάνημα στα αλφα μάικ. Το ότι ακούγεσαι σ' όλη την Ελλάδα δε σημαίνει τίποτε.  Εγω είμαι παλιός και έχω κατασκευάσει πολλά μηχανήματα. Επειδη τα δούλευα με σωστή κεραία, έβγαιναν καμπάνα, όπως λέμε στη γλώσσα μας. Π.χ. δύο 509 ή μια 813, ακουγόταν σ' όλη την Ελλάδα, και έβγαιναν καλύτερα και από 4.1000. Αν έβγαζες από το μηχάνημα τις μισές 813, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα έβλεπες καμιά διαφορά. Το μόνο που καταφέρνεις με τέτοιες κατασκευές είναι να έχεις φουλ στάσιμα και να παρεμβάλεις τα πάντα. Από θυροτηλέφωνα μέχρι ηχεία στεροφωνικών, κυκλοφορητές καυστήρων και όχι μόνο. Ένας φίλος με δύο 807 ακουγόταν σ' όλη την Ελλάδα, γιατί έβγαινε με δίπολο. Στα χωριά ήταν πιο εύκολο να εγκαταστήσεις τέτοια κεραία. 
Αυτά τα λέω συμβουλευτικά και δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγήσεις. Αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγνώμη. Αλλά άκου έναν παλιό. Υποθέτω ότι "ξεσηκώθηκες" από κάποιον και πήρες την απόφαση να φτιάξεις τέτοιο μηχάνημα.

----------


## badsak

Φιλε ατατα δεν παρεξηγω τιποτα και ουτε αποκλειω τιποτα.
Αν ψαξεις λιγο στις δημοσιευσεις μου θαδεις οτι εχω δοκιμασει και διπολο.
Οι λυχνιες μπηκαν σιγα σιγα ηταν 2 εγιναν 4 μετα 6 μετα 8 κτλπ.
Και με καθε προσθηκη υπηρχε διαφορα στην αποδοση.
Απλα παρατηρησα οτι με το διπολο επαιζα καλυτερα εξω.Οσο ποιο μακρυα τοσο καλυτερα.
Μεσα στον νομο μου ομως ειχα πολυ μεγαλες διαληψεις.
Ετσι δοκιμασα το κλασικο μονοπολο. Σε τοπικο επιπεδο το σημα αναστηθηκε.
Εξω ειχα καπια πτωση αλλα οχι κατι συμαντικο.
Ο χωρος μου δεν μου επιτρεπει το διπολο με τα δυο στοιχεια στην ευθεια.
Αναγκαστηκα το στοιχεια ηταν σε μορφη (V) Οποτε Αν δεν μπορει να γινει σωστα ειναι δωρο
αδωρο.
Εχω ασχοληθει παρα πολλα χρονια με τα fm και γνωριζω ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η κεραια.
Το ημιση του παντως.
Εχω κανει ενα μηχανημα σε καποιο φιλαρακι με μια 519.Οσοι το ακουγαν δεν το πιστευαν οτι επαιζε μονο
αυτην την λυχνια. Ξερεις  γιατι ακουγοταν καλα? Το χωριο του ηταν 3 χιλιομετρα απο την λιμνη κερκινη.
Αν σκαψεις 50 ποντους βρισκεις νερο. ξερεις τι σημαινει αυτο!!! Η τελεια γειωση και το τελειο υπεδαφος.
Εχω δει την εγκατασταση ενος σταθμου στα AM στην βουλγαρια εχουν δημιουργησει κατω απο την κεραια μια τεχνιτη λιμνη
για να εχουν τελειες συνθηκες εκπομπης.

Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου. Και διορθωσε με αν νομιζεις οτι καπου κανω λαθος 
Ολες η γνωμες δεκτες. Εξαλου για αυτο βρισκομαστε εδω για να μαθαινουμε και να διδασκουμε ολοι μας.
Κανεις δεν τα ξερει ολα. Ειδικα στα τρελα κ**ο RF.

----------


## RFΧpert

> φιλε RFXpert αν δεν κανω λαθος τις εχω δει τις κεραιες σου.πρεπει να μενεις λιγο πριν μπεις στην μητροπολη της καρδιτσας αριστερα...ετσι δεν ειναι?



Δεν ειπα πουθενα οτι καποιο απο αυτα ειναι δικο μου! Ειπα απλα οτι "εδω θα τα δειτε ολα"  :Exclamation:   :Laughing:  
Οχι δεν ειμαι ουτε καν στα 100χλμ κοντα εκει... 

Και ως εκ τουτου μην ανησυχεις συ και οι αλλοι, γιατι δεν "με εδωσε" κανενας... Αλλωστε για να με δωσει καποιος θα πρεπει να μπορεσει να γυρισει τον χρονο ΠΟΛΥ πισω... (περισσοτερο της νομιμου παραγραφης για οτιδηποτε)  :Laughing:

----------


## 807

Αφου λοιπον δεν χρειαζεται η  τεραστια ισχυ,γιατι οι σταθμοι που καμπανιαζουν στην χωρα παιζουν κιλοβατικες ντουλαπες, και οχι μια 509????

----------


## 807

στειλε μου αν θες μυνημα π.μ να μου πεις το χαρακτηρηστικο σου,ολοι οι σεραιοι περνανε τζαμι αθηνα,σιγουρα θα τα εχουμε πει,με τον πασχαλη μιλαω,οπως με τον ατρομητο,με τον χρονη,προβλημα δημιουργουσε ο νικολας  εκει απο τις σερρες...τα λεμε φιλε!!

----------


## atatas

Τελικά νομίζω συμφωνούμε σε πολλά. Συζήτηση κάνουμε. Όσο για τους κρατικούς σταθμούς που καμπανίζουν, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δουλέψουν ότι κεραία θέλουν, με οποιοδήποτε οικονομικό κόστος. Αν και κάποιοι ερασιτέχνες ακούγονται καλύτερα μακρυά από τοπικούς σταθμούς ΑΜ, όπως ο Νάσιοναλ από τη Θράκη ακούγεται καλύτερα από το σταθμό της Κομοτηνής (ΕΡΤ). Ακόμη και οι Σερραίοι, ακούγονται καλύτερα από τον κρατικό Κομοτηνής.

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει με τον ατατά. Κάποτε δούλευα μια 811 στα 1500 και μετά αποφάσισα να βγάλω μια 250ΤΗ, μηχάνημα κοντά στο κιλοβατ. Τελικά η 811 έβγαινε αν όχι καλυτερα, το ίδιο με την 250. Μετάνοιωσα που την είχα φτιάξει γιατί πήγαν τζάμπα τα λεφτά. Δυόροφα μηχανήματα, κόπος κατασκευής κλπ. Βγαίναν κάποια παιδιά με  2Χ519 και καμπάνιζαν. Τώρα βέβαια ο καθένας κάνει αυτό που νομίζει. Είναι και μία ευχαρίστηση να βλέπεις μεγάλα μηχανήματα, λυχνίες αμέσου πυρακτώσεως (τύπου 811, 813 κλπ) να ανάβουν. Δεν θέλεις και επιπλέον φωτισμό στο δωμάτιο. Σε κοντινές αποστάσεις μπορεί να μη φαίνεται η διαφορά αλλά σε μακρυνές κάτι θα υπάρχει.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Φιλε ατατα δεν παρεξηγω τιποτα και ουτε αποκλειω τιποτα.
> Αν ψαξεις λιγο στις δημοσιευσεις μου θαδεις οτι εχω δοκιμασει και διπολο.
> Οι λυχνιες μπηκαν σιγα σιγα ηταν 2 εγιναν 4 μετα 6 μετα 8 κτλπ.
> Και με καθε προσθηκη υπηρχε διαφορα στην αποδοση.
> Απλα παρατηρησα οτι με το διπολο επαιζα καλυτερα εξω.Οσο ποιο μακρυα τοσο καλυτερα.
> Μεσα στον νομο μου ομως ειχα πολυ μεγαλες διαληψεις.
> Ετσι δοκιμασα το κλασικο μονοπολο. Σε τοπικο επιπεδο το σημα αναστηθηκε.
> Εξω ειχα καπια πτωση αλλα οχι κατι συμαντικο.
> Ο χωρος μου δεν μου επιτρεπει το διπολο με τα δυο στοιχεια στην ευθεια.
> ...



Πάντως, φιλε badsak να σου πω ότι αν δεν μπορείς για λόγους χώρου να έχεις οριζόντιο ευθύγραμμο δίπολο (με χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση 72-75Ω), μπορείς άνετα να χρησιμοποιήσεις δίπολο inverted V (που έχει χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση 50Ω), το οποίο απ'ό,τι διάβασα το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει και μάλλον δεν έμεινες ευχαριστημένος. Περίεργο γιατί είναι δοκιμασμένο και αποδίδει. Υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια γι'αυτό το είδος στο διαδίκτυο. Ασφαλώς, θα χρειαστείς ομοαξονικό καλώδιο 50Ω και κάποιο είδος καπλερ για να ρυθμίσεις τα στάσιμά σου, με τη βοήθεια πάντοτε γέφυρας στασίμων. Εξυπακουεται, ότι τα δύο στοιχεία του διπόλου του τύπου inverted V θα'ναι πάνω από τρία μέτρα από το έδαφος σε ό,τι αφορά τα κατώτερα σημεία (άκρες) των στοιχείων.
Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, τώρα χρησιμοποιείς μονόπολο σε σχήμα "Γ" (δηλαδή κεραία Hertz end fed). Υπάρχει και η κεραία Windom, η οποία είναι ένα επίσης μονόπολο, μόνο που δεν τροφοδοτείται στην άκρη του, όπως το μονόπολο Hertz, άλλα τροφοδοτείται στο 1/3 του μήκους του οριζοντίου σύρματος, το οποίο είναι ίσο προς λ/2. Η κεραία Windom δίνει τρελά γκαζια, ιονοσφαιρικά. Πληροφοριακά, να σου πω ότι το μήκος του απλού σύρματος τροφοδότησης είναι (ή πρέπει να'ναι) ίσο προς λ/4. Έτσι και φτιάξεις αυτήν την κεραία σε βλέπω να ακούγεσαι ... μπορεί και Μέση Ανατολή με το μηχάνημα που έχεις.

----------

